# Why not to dump fish or plants in local ponds:



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Richmond asks for help fighting invasive aquatic plant | Vancouver Sun


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's not a good situation.

On a side note, I really like elodea. Too bad its invasive in Richmond.

Anthony


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

On another side note, the elodea in that pond may not have come from an aquarium. In fact it more likely came from someones pond, spread by birds. There are 6 species of elodea, and at least one, Elodea Canadensis, is native to BC. Brazilian elodea, Egeria densa, used to be sold not only in pet shops, but in nurseries as an "Oxygenating" plant for ponds.
And there is your elodea lesson for today LOL. I used to collect Elodea from Surrey streams to use in my aquariums in the 1950's.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Last time I was at harrison lake doing some fishing, there was piles of elodea on the east shores. It's a very common plant in BC like Dave explained above.


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

so much bad information from the uninformed, Even parrot feather is not commonly kept in aquariums but is a pond plant that has been around for decades. Elodea , yes there are many varieties so until someone confirms the species , why say it is the aquarium hobby.
That being said I hope that all Aquarist's are responsable and do not dump your fish, plants into our native waters not only for invasiveness but also for disease control.


----------

